# Skiff fuses



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

It depends on the fuse holder . But there are no special fuses for marine use ,
all the same


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

You might want to check out circuit breakers. Inexpensive and much more convenient.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

The ones I need to replace look just like auto fuses. Didn't know if there were tinned copper ones, and didn't want to get laughed at the next skiff bro meeting for being a newbie.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I replaced all my glass style fuses in my boat with blade ones. The cartridges (holders) and leads for them are way more corrosive resistant as well as waterproof. Got them from the auto parts store.


https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/c/blister-pack/littelfuse-blister-pack-fuse-holder/lit3/fhm2bp?q=in+line+fuse+holder&pos=4


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Using basic auto fuses (the way we all do unless using breakers…) the only difference is the way you install them on a boat…
Make a point to lightly coat contact surfaces with dialectic grease to delay corrosion…. In a marine environment the longer you can keep those contacts free of corrosion the happier you’ll be…


----------

